# 

## Vabik

, .  .      2.10.06 .  34 . .  06.10.06  16.10.06   .             .   .       ,     .       ,      .    , ..          .          .

----------


## Larik

. 
 124.      

       :
  ;
        ,        ;
  ,  ,    .

----------


## Larik

:
:       .    -    ,         ,      .       ,      ?
 ,  

: ,       (. 173  ).        (. 139  ).      .          .
       ,          .       .            .

.




02.06.2006

----------


## Meshutka

, .      ..        -   -  :  ,  1  15       (..  ,  ),  15  30   (..  ,     )?  15          ?

----------


## Larik

,        ,

----------


## Meshutka

, -  .    -     1  30!!!    ,    ,      .    ?    ? :Wink:

----------

,    ?

----------

:     ,       ,   4 ,      .              .

----------

> .


 ?
      ?

----------

..  ,        2- !

----------


## Cobra777

**,   , **         .

----------

-    ... 
         ...

----------

,
          ,   ()       ?

----------

> 


 

    ?     ,  ,

----------


## 223

> , -  .    -     1  30!!!    ,    ,      .    ?    ?


   2 ,   ?   -   "    -       "
 ,        -

----------

,   1.03  30.07     15.04  15.05   15.06  30.07        .   25.07            ?

----------

31.07.09

----------



----------

/...

     -  30.07.09

----------

-,    10.09  25.09.         14.09  20.09   20-   .      .

1.     ?
2.      , ,         ?      ,   -    14.09.  20.09?
3.      ,     -,      14  20,     ? ,   ,   ,     -,        14  20?

----------


## GSokolov

-   ,     . -      ,   .           .     -    , ,  , .  -   ,        ,   ,   -      . -        , ..         .    .

----------

*GSokolov*,     :Embarrassment: 
..      ,         ?       ,       ?

----------


## 223

> *GSokolov*,    
> ..      ,         ?       ,       ?


    -,  -          -.          ,    ,   . 
      ,

----------

, !
 .    ,     -,          ,       ,     ,        (    )?

----------

.     ,       .

----------

("-")                 ???

----------


## 223

> ("-")                 ???


     ,

----------

. 
,       ?  -  3 ,        .          ,    .   ?  ,      ,     ? 
 .

----------


## Joke

!  .      5  - .    .       ,           .        .    ,        .         .   ?   ,         ,     2000 . ,           5.  ,            ,      ?

        : "  ,          ,    ." ()     .    ,   ?    ?

----------


## GSokolov

,        ,        . ,   ,       .    __      ,     ,      .        ,    ,    .         (  ),    (  )        .

----------


## dimonp3

,    1  24  ,   19  ,     20  .         ?  ?    ,   ?    .         20 .

----------

,             84 ..   ;    ,     ? 

             ,   /    !

----------


## GSokolov

.26  .      -,   -       ,    .             -,       . -      ,       .
    3     (.136  ),       ,  ..  ,   .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ?



   21

----------

!    :  -  01.08.2009 ,(  ),    01.10.2009  30.10.2009,  -   ,    20.10.2009       .:         ,              ?  -         23 ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 21


    -      24 .       ?     .

----------


## dimonp3

*Ulyana-2007*,    ,  ., ?

----------


## dimonp3

!   !!!    Ulyna2007,             ,  24 ,     ,     ?- .       ,  ,     ,  .    .   ,          .  !

----------


## dimonp3

> .26  .      -,   -       ,    .             -,       . -      ,       .
>     3     (.136  ),       ,  ..  ,   .


     ,       ,      .  ?      ?    ,     ?

----------


## 223

> !    :  -  01.08.2009 ,(  ),    01.10.2009  30.10.2009,  -   ,    20.10.2009       .:         ,              ?  -         23 ?


    1  20 .
     ,     .   ,   ,     3   ,        -       .   .

----------


## 223

> ,       ,      .  ?      ?    ,     ?


      ,      .   -    - ,     ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


     . - ,     ,   __ . *dimonp3*,    ,   .             ,    ,    -  .

----------


## dimonp3

> ,      .   -    - ,     ,     .


  ,

----------


## dimonp3

> . - ,     ,   __ . *dimonp3*,    ,   .             ,    ,    -  .


     ,!

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,  ., ?


  , ,       -,     ...,   ,       ,     .

----------


## dimonp3

! ,         ,      ,       ,  :             ?      ,    ?    ,       ,     , .     ,     ?  ?          ?

----------


## GSokolov

. ,   -       .       -                   . ,                ,    .        ,          .      ,     ,   .

----------


## dimonp3

!  :Wink:   :yes:

----------

, -   10,11,09  03,12,09            11,11,09-17,11,09.   . 

   :

1.    ,    
2. -,     10,11,09  03,12,09

        ???

----------


## tat'yna

!                (     56 ,       28 )   .     ,   ,       ( ,    ),      .           ,      ?

----------


## Lvova Yulia

!   .     .     .       -. :        ?            ?


  !

----------

.
     -  , ..       ?(                 )            (    =()

----------


## dimonp3

! ,      ?,    ,    ,     (..   .)

----------


## dimonp3

?   ?

----------


## .

-,    . -,     ,     ? 




> ,              , **           .

----------

> -,    . -,     ,     ?


,

----------


## Raspberry

> !





> ,


- **.     :Frown:

----------

1.    ,    - (   )    ,    - ,       (. 287 )     :            .
2.                -         , .     2  1999 . N 1323 ( . 1999. N 49. . 6006).     ,           ,          ,     ,    ,  .
  -              (, ,   ,          ).
      5 .              .      ,    ,          ,           .
3.    ,         ()    -     ,        ( ,    ..)  ,   .
4.                   .
 173     :
)     ;
)              ;
)       .
    ,     (    ),     .
  :
    1-  2-    40  ,      50  ;
    2-          - 50  ;
           - 4 ;
    - 1 .
 , . 173            15  : ,        ; ,         ,    .
).

----------

5.          ,        ,                    (. 63         (  )  , .     5  2001 . N 264 //  . 2001. N 16. . 1595).
 . 173          -        ,    , :
   - 15     ;
           - 4 ;
    - 1 .
6.          -   .         13  2003 . N 2057 ( . 2003. N 47).
                ,  -                    ( . 1997. N 4).
  -        ,    -    .
7. ,               ,            .
,            ,     .        (,   )      .
,                ,    ,           .
8.             .        ,       ,      .                   .
        ,                ,     .
9.        ,  , .        2  -  .           ,    .
10.        ,   ,     (. .  . 139).
11.         ,     ,         ,   ,      .        ,        .
12.   . 3 . 17    , ,    ,      -              ,    ,      ,      .
13.           2  ,             ,   .
,   ,          .
14.   10- ,       ()     ,    ;   ( - )   .

----------

15.            (             )   .
16.     ,      ,     .
     ,      ,    10        ()                      (    10  1985 . N 636 //   . 1985. N 11).
  ,       () ,           (     15  1962 . //  . 1962. N 7. . 39).
17.   ,  . 173,    ,         ,    .                .   -      -            ,        (,    ,            ).

----------

!  ,     26.01.10  18.02.10, 27.01.     .           .  ?    14   .

----------

, ,     :
1.    
2.     

     20  ,     16  (   ).   ?   ?

----------

> !  ,     26.01.10  18.02.10, 27.01.     .           .  ?    14   .


   .        ?

----------

> , ,     :
> 1.    
> 2.     
> 
>      20  ,     16  (   ).   ?   ?


 .         .         .
   ,      ,       .        ,

----------

, 
    ?     .       .

----------

922-

----------


## ania314

!    ,   -   120       ..     .                ?  ,      ?

----------

,    :       ,       .      -    .         -  .  . .    ?

----------


## tan223

> ,    :       ,       .      -    .         -  .  . .    ?


      ,

----------

> ,


   - .    .  ,   -  ?  .

----------

> - .    .  ,   -  ?  .


  -   .
             ,             . .      . . .    ?

----------


## tan223

> -   .
>              ,             . .      . . .    ?


    ,       . 
  .    ,    ,    - ,         -     ...

----------

,      ,      .        . ?

----------

.  ,    .     ?       ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


          ,     ,     ,  ,    ,   .   " ".

----------

....             1 (.. .),  ?

----------

> ,     ,     ,  ,    ,   .   " ".


       4 ,  ,  (   1 )  ,.. ,    ,     3   ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ,     3   ?


    ?        ?      4 ,       3    .      -,     -   . 


> 1 (.. .),  ?


 ,       ,     ,       ?  .        ,     .

----------

[QUOTE=GSokolov;52671000]     -,     -   .  
      -,..      .

----------

,       ,     ,       ? 
 -        ?-      .      .

----------

!!!  ,    .   37 .    ,  37           ?  !!!

----------

!!!  !!!  (.)   . ,            . -      ,   ( ),     ,  , -   .             ???     -  -     ,      (    ).

----------


## GSokolov

,      .       .
* 3    .*

----------

> ,      .       .
> * 3    .*


       , . 0   .

----------

!   ,       .     :  , 5 ,   5.04.10  2.05.10 (-    ,     ,    ,     ,  ),  1.04.10    (""  ,  ),   ,   9.04.10  ,   5  9        (  ,    ),           .
:       (..         1 ) ""      -   ,      (   )? ,    -   ,     ,    ?

----------

> , . 0   .


       ?! 
  ,  ,  -   !  :Smilie:

----------

> :       (..         1 ) ""      -   ,      (   )? ,    -   ,     ,    ?


        ,      ,       -     ,

----------

> ,      ,       -     ,


 ,            ,               . ,     ,  ,     , ,      ?   (      )    ,        .   ???
,    (    ,    ):
 201.   
    ,    ,     .
       ,        ,       .

----------


## GSokolov

**   () **     .       ,  .    ,   .         _  ,   _ .               ( , ..    !)  ,     -,       .

----------


## Olga Z-Zh

, .    . -  2000-      2 .       (..  ),       ( ).  ,         ,     ,  ,  .     ,  ,   .   ,  ,      ,     .     ,      . ,      .  -   (  )    177  ,  ,      .
,    .  ,         ?

----------


## GSokolov

,         ,               .     . 177  .

----------


## 777

.     ()   .   (,  )      ,   .  ,  .     . -  .     ,      ,  .
1.  ,   ?
2.     ?

----------


## GSokolov

1.      .
2. -,     (     ).
 ,     ,  ,     .

----------


## 777

?       ?

----------

> ?       ?


.
   ..     ,

----------

5 ,     1 .      ,           ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ENGEL

!  .       ,   .  ,    -?     . .

----------


## Betaak

.
    . 
     ,       -       . .. ,       ?                    . 
 .      .                   .
.

----------


## wesna07

!    
 173  "       "
        (  1- )?

----------


## .

*wesna07*,      ,     ,     .

----------

> . 
>                    ..


  -

----------


## kayrky

!   :        ,        ,  -     .        ,   ,    .   ,     ,    .    -  ,    - ?      ?        ,       ,    .   ?

----------

> !   :        ,        ,  -     .        ,   ,    .   ,     ,    .    -  ,    - ?      ?        ,       ,    .   ?


      .

    ,

----------


## kayrky

,           , ..     3 ,         .        ?         ?          "  " : "   (    )     .       ,        . ,    ,        ,    (, ),     ,   ,     . ,            ,       -   .           ,     .  ,      -   ."

----------

.     .     -  .
    .    ,     ,   , ...     .
     ,      , ..

----------

. ,    ,  .          .              ,       .   )))

----------

!    :       ,  -,   ,      .       ? ,          ?

----------

,    . - 2        ,     .      ( )                 ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


  :yes:  .151  .

----------

> .151  .


,    :...            ???,   .
     -  ?

----------


## ))))

:           ...        ... :     ...    ???

----------


## )))

. 177,      ..      ...   ,  ...   3 ...  ...       1  ...

----------


## ))))

,      ???   5        ...  ,      ???      ??

----------


## .

Caps Lock .
    ?

----------


## 223

> ,      ???   5        ...  ,      ???      ??


1.    .     ,      
2.     ,     ,    
   - ,

----------


## )))

...   ...       ...    ...        ..

----------


## .

*)))*,    .        .   -  ,

----------


## )))

.        .   -  ,   
...

----------


## GSokolov

> -  ?


   .          .   ,           .

----------


## GSokolov

> ...       1  ...


           -,                      -. ,       ?    -,  , ,  10%    (    ).

----------


## )))

,   ...        ))) ,   -  ...

----------


## )))

,     ???    1 ...    ,     ???

----------


## 223

> ,     ???    1 ...    ,     ???


    ....   ,   .
   12 -,   .   1 ,       1  2009  28  2010

----------


## )))

223,         ...    :   12           ...    ...

----------


## )))

:        ,      ???

----------

*)))*,  ,  ,   , ?    -   .

----------


## 223

> :        ,      ???


    ?         ?        ,         ?
      ,

----------


## )))

12   1  2009   28  2010        ...   ???   ...     ...      12   1  2009   28  2010       ...    ??????????!!!!!!

----------


## 11

,        ..       (   !)

----------


## Refridgirator

?

----------


## 223

> 12   1  2009   28  2010        ... !


 ,  .
     /,

----------


## GSokolov

*)))*,    , -,     11   1.03.09  31.01.10,   2010, ..        2010  .   ,       ,          2010, ..  1.03.09  28.02.10,   ,  12 .

----------


## )))

,     ,    ?

----------


## 31

> ,     ,    ?


    ,  ,    ?

----------

4    ,            ?

----------

,    




> 16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :
>        , -         ,  ( ),      .

----------


## vasil87

!, ,    -,     ,    2.09.10     2   26 (),  5          ,       ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

(.,   2-  ),        .    -   ,      ,   .173  .

----------


## _

,  .    ,    .

----------

> ,  .    ,    .

----------

,          (  ,     )?   .

----------

> .

----------

> ,    ?


.

----------

!      ,   ,        ,        .        .        !          . 
        ,    .        ,      .    -   - .
 ,         .       ?

----------


## GSokolov

,   .          ,    ,      .

----------

,  ,      .     (, )  ,   .    .     .     ?     ?     -            ,   ,    ,     -  .     ,     .  ,     .      ?

----------

> ,     .      ?


   ,   ,     -  /,      ,

----------

**,     .      ?     .      .     .      ,      ,

----------

5         04.10.2010,    11 .         12  (   )

----------


## GSokolov

> 12  (   )


  :yes:

----------


## Natca

-       27.09.10  22.01.11(). 1 ()       (  ).          04.10.10,             .          !  :Wow:      ,    ?        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------



----------


## GSokolov

,  .

----------


## 15

:       2010,  3   30    -         .   ,       .    10 .           .    : 1)     ? 2)     ?

----------

*15*,   ?

----------


## 15

.  .

----------

> 1)     ?


 




> ?


   .     ?

----------


## 15

.             ...      -...

----------


## 15

...  ?

----------

,  .

----------


## GSokolov

> 3   30    -         . ... 1)     ?


 1- . 



> 2)     ?


     ,      .

----------


## Natca

!        (111 )    .     -  (- ).   ,     !    ,      .    -   (   ,     -   ).  :Confused:

----------

> !        (111 )    . :


    ?
        ,

----------

> .


 ???




> -


        ,     




> (111 )    .


*Natca*,    ?

----------


## Natca

,          -     (    -   ,    )!.     ,     .!       -  ,        ( 12 ).        .   2    ,   3, 4   !

----------

> -  ,        ( 12 ).        .   2    ,   3, 4   !


 
     ,  ,       ,     /   
      ,    ,     /  ...

----------

> -  ,        ( 12 ).


   .

----------

, ,     :
      4 ( ),   -,           .      4 ,      ?    ?     ,     -...

----------

.

----------

> ?     ,     -...


,

----------

> .


    ?       -,     ?

----------

,    ,       ? ..       12 ,       ..  ?

----------

**,  ?

----------

,

----------

,

----------


## GSokolov

**!               ,      .

----------


## mln

> ,          -     (    -   ,    )!


 
_     (  )   50  :   ,   -      ?_
 
  173   ,             -     - () ,            ,   ,     (       ).
 ,        -,      ** .
21  2010  -online

----------

> -,


....    ?    ,    ?

----------

,

----------


## mln

. . 173  174   ,     ,     , ..      .
   ,   . ,    ,  ,  -   ,                ,       -.
     , -     .

----------

,                ,              ....       .     ,         ?

----------


## GSokolov

13.05.03  2057
_-_,            ,       ,    

    173     (   , 2002,  1, .3),  17    22.08.1996  125-       (   , 1996,  35, .4135) :

1.   *-,        *    ,       ,     (  1, 2).

        (  )     -,  -         ,   -      ,          .

----------

.
 ,     18.10.2010,      25.09  09.10.             3-4 ,   .            8  .          .         ,          ,   .                 ,       .   ???               .  ???

  ,       ,      .

      ().

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1711

,       ().       -    ( 3,10 )       ? .

----------

.   ,      .     , ..     (  06,09,10-14,10,10,    07,09,10)       .          .          .      .   ,  . 173-177   .       .
 .
 .

----------


## GSokolov

> (  06,09,10-14,10,10,    07,09,10)       .          .          .


   - ?  - ,   ,   ,  -    ,    .
      7.09.10,        07.09.10. -    ,      .

----------


## GSokolov

> -    ( 3,10 )       ?


            ?   -     __ ,        .        ,      ,   ,   3    ,          .

----------


## mln

15  2010    ..: 
_.     . , ,     ,         -?_ 

22  2010   ..  **   :

1.   -   ;
2.    ;
3. - (    ,      ),          ;
4.   -;
5.      (    -  );
6.  -          . 137   .
*******************************************
      ,     * ,  1711*             , ..        (.    136   ).

----------


## 333

. . . 2      . .   .     .. 1 .          .  ?   .

----------


## GSokolov

> .. 1


            2- ?     ( " "   )  .

----------


## GSokolov

> 6.  -          . 137   .


,  ,         (  ,     ). ,        . 137     ,        (   ),        .    -   ,        .

----------

> .

----------


## mln

> ...    -   ,        .


    . 137  _ ,   ,       ,          ,    ,      ,   ,       _  

           ..

----------


## GSokolov

> . 137  ...


 :Hmm:  ,               .            -          .         -, , . :Confused:    -        ,            .         . :Stick Out Tongue:   ,   .
 ,  -      . , , -     -  ,     .

----------


## mln

...     .  05.09.2007
: 
_,     ,    -.     ?_

: 
- -    -,        13.05.2003 N 2057        .
-     .    , **  **     .
 ,     *         . 137  ,*               .
--------------------------------------------------
     13.05.2003 N 2057      11  2003 . N 4889,    -   .

----------

.    :       12.10  31.10(  -,..   - ,    ), -  24.10.10  12.02.2011, -  12.10  31.10.  ?          ?

----------

.    ,  1    ,    ,  .  -     ,        3 .         ,      , ..    ? .

----------

1.    
2.   -

----------

1.   20.10.2010  18.11.2010
2.  - 16.11.2010

----------

> 1.    
> 2.   -


1.   20.10.2010  18.11.2010
2.  - 16.11.2010

----------

17.11.2010  2    ...          ...

----------

> 17.11.2010  2    ...          ...


 .

----------

**,          ?

----------

> **,          ?


.  ,       .

----------

**,          


> 20.10.2010  18.11.2010


        ?

----------

.    , .   -   ,      ,    ?

----------

**,   ?

----------

.    :       12.10  31.10(  -,..   - ,    ), -  24.10.10  12.02.2011, -  12.10  31.10.  ?          ?....  ,  ?

----------

?

----------


## -

.      ?      14,10,10     15,10,10  26,12,10..            ..          ?                 ..

----------

, ,     .     2- ?   ,  ,  2-   .

 !

----------

.   .

----------

> **,   ?


,

----------

!
    . 
          . 
   .    .
  .  ,           ,  ..    . 
 -   ,       . 
       -  !
  .        . 
, ,   ,         ,         .
     ???
      ,     ,      .
         (!),     ,           -     3-    ,       .
 ,    .     !
,   ?  ?

----------

,   ?      /

----------


## Max Ka-v

!     .
   5  .   -  ,   .         ( )    (   6 ).         .        .           ,   ,      .   ,             ...    ,   ,   /      ,      5         .   ?    ?        - ,        .    ,    ... ...   ,       ,           .       .  . .

----------

> ,   ?  ?


  .     ,    




> ?


.

----------


## 223

> ,   ,   /      ,      5         .   ?    ? .


       ,     /   -  +   . 

    ,      ,

----------


## Max Ka-v

..    ...  :yes:

----------


## .

,  2010  -  48  .       9.    ,   ,      .     .  ?   .  . , .  ,  .

----------

> ?

----------


## .

,   ,   ?

----------

* .*,        90 ?

   ?

----------


## .

6 .          .

----------

. 173  ,      "       -  50  "

----------


## Dolgix

!    .     1,5 .       10000 .,    5000 .        5000 .   ,    ()   10000 .
        - 6     ( ).   2011     ,    .   . 
     ?   / ?

----------

*Dolgix*,       ?

----------


## .

,   .             173   " "       :Smilie:

----------


## -

,  .
   .         3 .   ,   . ,                 .   .      ,         4 .   .       ?      ? -    .           .      .  ,               .          .      .        .       .          ?    ,   -    ,     ?
       .

----------

> ?


 .




> ,   -    ,

----------


## mln

,       ,       .

----------

.      2009    25 2010 ...            ...            ... ?         ?

----------

.      2009    25 2010 ...            ...            ... ?         ?

----------

> .      2009    25 2010 ...            ...            ... ?         ?


 
 -

----------

..      ...   ...           ?

----------

,      ,

----------

- ,         ? ,         ,       ,  -    .          ...
 :         ?      /  .     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ..


      ?           -.



> - ,         ?


    ,         .        ,     .

----------


## 88

2010    ,    1  2010   10   , .           30 .  10.01.11  09.02.11 . (-   )    ,       -   ?

----------

> 


    ?         ?




> 2010    ,





> 1  2010


 
 ?

----------


## 88

,          .          , ,          . .

----------



----------



----------

,     ,  ?????

----------

- 173

----------


## mln

,    ,        . 
        ,     **,     , ** (. 173 - 177    . 1 . 17    22.08.96  125-      ).

----------

!        ,    ,      . ;                    !

----------


## mln

> ....


      . 
    #*248*

----------

> !        ,    ,      . ;                    !


  - 
      /  /,      /

----------


## 777

?     ?        .     .         ,         ?   .             . ?

----------

> ?     ?        .     .         ,         ?   .             . ?


   ,    
  ,       
 ,     ,

----------

,      ,    ,      .
    ?

----------

> ,      ,    ,      .
>     ?


        ...
    ,   ,      (       )

----------


## .

.      . .    ,   ,       ,   .      .   ?  ,    !   ?

----------


## mln

> ....    ,   ,       ,   .      .   ?


     , , ** ,     ** (. 173   ),        . 
            . 
     ,      ,         ,     .

     , **   ,                .

----------


## 123

!  ,      8 ,       50  ,  ,    ,    .   ?

----------


## mln

> 8 ,       50  ,  ,    ,    .   ?


 .  "_   - ...._" 
5  2010,      



> 173    ,                 *   -*     - ()  ,     ,        . 
> **. 
>      - .
>     13  2003   2057     ,            ,       ,   ** .

----------

30  2010          .      10.01.2011.         .         .

----------


## mln

> 30  2010...
> ...          .


 ?      ? ,   ,    .      -. 
        ,   .,      ...   .

----------


## ..

!  :  ,   ,     ,  ,        .               (    ).                      .            .   ?     ?

----------


## 262

)))  -  (  )     10.06.2010,    ( )  05.02.2011  ,       ?       ,  !

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


      ,  .       ,  -  .

----------


## .

!         ,   2011       ,    -,  -    ,      ,    .       -   .        ???

----------

! , ,  !    ,     .   ,    ,     .   . 
P.S.   -   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


 . :Smilie: 



> ,     .


      "" ,                      .  ,  ,          .     ,           .

----------


## Forshik

!!!   !!!!  27   -     11.01.11 .       11.01.11 .        27.01.11 .         (   ,    ),         20.01.11 .          27 ?  


> !!!   !!!!  27   -     11.01.11 .       11.01.11 .        27.01.11 .         (   ,    ),         20.01.11 .          27 ?

----------


## Rens

! , ,    :    ,         ,   ,       (     ,    ).         ..?    ""  ,    ,     ,   ?

----------

> ! , ,    :    ,         ,   ,       (     ,    ).         ..?    ""  ,    ,     ,   ?


         ,

----------


## liberal

11  30  2011 .  ,   ,  . .  1  10              ,   ,      1  10  .   .        ,        ,      . .. ,  ,        .    .               .

----------


## tan223

> . .


 
     ,   ,   .  .       ,   ...
     ,    ,   .    ....

----------


## mln

*liberal*,     ,    ,   -      -      ** . 
     ,  .

----------

11  30 ,     11  30 .      ?      .    ,      .     ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## mln

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> 


..  ?     :Smilie:

----------


## mln

:yes:

----------

> 


    11,   11

----------


## mln

,       :Smilie:

----------


## artem_ip

!
 28      ,     ..   .         ,            ? -  . 
  :                -,     ???     ,    -       ?

----------


## artem_ip

,         .

----------


## GSokolov

> -,     ???


 ..,    .

----------


## artem_ip

??

----------


## tan223

> ??


     / -         /.
   ,   / -     ,    /

----------



----------

, ,  .! , 24.02   -       31.01  13.02.       01.02  13.02 (..   ,     .      ,  !).     ,                -, ..  31.01  13.02,  ..    " " ( ).             ,     ,    !       ,  -      ,            ( 10 ,  3  ),        !      !  !

----------


## GSokolov

13.05.2003 N 2057  "   -,        ...".     -  ,    .       ,  .    ,            ,   -.

----------

.   .    4 (,). 3     , ,  4 ,.    .  ? , . ,    1,5    ,      , .   .  :Embarrassment: ..

----------

> .   .    4 (,). 3     , ,  4 ,.    .  ? , . ,    1,5    ,      , .   . ..


    ,           ,        
,     ...          ?

----------

!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lokol

.           5   ?

----------


## saigak

*okol,*      ?

----------


## lokol

,     .      -.   ,  ( ).

----------


## saigak

.  .
      ,     ,     .
     .

----------


## 11

.    .           ,   ,      .   ?

----------


## saigak

.         .

----------


## 11



----------


## saigak

.  .  :Frown:

----------


## 11

?

----------


## saigak

,  ....  :Frown:

----------


## _1987

, !    .   5- .        ,   ,        , ..            (  /,   ).        ,    .       ?

----------


## .

.       ,      .


> 177.      ,    
> 
> 
>    ,    ,  ** .        ,                    ,        .

----------

***

----------

!             ,     02.04.11  29.04.11         .   .(  .)      ,          .         , ?

----------

,

----------

!
, ,   ..
      ,    ,       :
     , ..      ...
  ,   ,      ,        , ..       ...   ,         -       ....

----------


## tan223

> !
> , ,   ..
>       ,    ,       :
>      , ..      ...
>   ,   ,      ,        , ..       ...   ,         -       ....


   ...     ,      "",     .
     ,

----------


## mln

> ,         -  ...


 - ""       :Wink:

----------


## saigak

...   ,      ,   ....

----------


## tan223

> ...   ,      ,   ....


,    -  , -             ...

----------

.
 ,   ,    ...
           ,              ,         ....

----------

!!!!!

----------

.  .   - ( 28.03.2011  10.04.2011)    . ..   ,     3     ,     .       ,        01.04.2011,   ,      ?

----------


## mln

?
,      ,    28.03.

----------

28.03.2011. 
      28.03.     , ,   ......    ,  ?

----------

,          ,               .....
..

----------


## tan223

> ,          ,               .....
> ..


   ,        
       28.03,         
 ,     ,

----------

,     .     ,         ?

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## tan223

> ,     .     ,         ?


   ,

----------

,!!!   ?!   ,     (40      50  ),           (   )!   ""    2-3 ,      !       .

----------


## tan223

> ,!!!   ?!   ,     (40      50  ),           (   )!   ""    2-3 ,      !       .


   ?
**     . 
   -   **,          - -        . 

 ,

----------


## tan223

.s.
         ,        ,    -   -, ..

----------

:    (  ,   ,  ..)      -  .  -:        .  " "   -   .

----------


## 2

> :    (  ,   ,  ..)      -  .  -:        .  " "   -   .


       ?
  2 ,         40   ?
     ,    ?  -  ,         ,   ""  - 
   "",

----------

,   -,   ?

----------

,  .- -,- .173 .

----------

> ,  .- -,- .173 .


   ?     ?

----------

,  (-  )       .

----------


## 2

> ,  (-  )       .


     2

----------

, ,              ?
     01.01.2011   ( .).    17     .     -    07  31 .   ,          ,       ,   ,       . 
 5   "" , ..         .         .?

----------


## saigak

-.        ,   .     ,   .  , ..  ""    .

----------

, ,       ,       ?   -  08.05.11- 22.05.11   -  10.05.11- 19.06.11.

----------


## tan223

> , ,       ,       ?   -  08.05.11- 22.05.11   -  10.05.11- 19.06.11.


  2  .    ,

----------

> 2  .    ,


 -   ?     ?(,  )

----------


## tan223

> -   ?     ?(,  )


  ,     ,    ,   -.  ,  
  -

----------

> ,     ,    ,   -.  ,  
>   -


!

----------

,     ( )   ,         ,  ,      ?

----------


## mln

,   . 187

----------

!   ,  .

----------


## mln

,       ,  .....                ,    ,    .

----------

, !   ,    .    .   ..  .   .      !     ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,       :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> ,


    ,      ,       -    
,      , ,  / ,

----------


## saigak

> 


    ....       .....

----------

:Frown:   .....

----------

> .....


    ,      , ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> .....


.,  . "", 2006, N 3  
_,       ,      . 
                . 
,       .        . , ,        .
  ,         ,      (. 24 . 270   )._
-------------
 :Wink: -

----------

,   ,     .                 ,   173 . ..,         (  )                   ?       - ,       .    ,      ,     ,   (   )     .

----------


## SA

.    ,   ,   -  2 ,   4.  ,    -        ,              !       . Ÿ       .      ,        !          ?      ?   .

----------

> .    ,   ,   -  2 ,   4.  ,    -        ,              !       . Ÿ       .      ,        !          ?      ?   .


 
  -

----------

! , ,       ? !

----------


## tan223

> ! , ,       ? !

----------


## 22

!  -     ,      . ,            ?

----------


## saigak

?  ,      ....
      4   ?

----------

.       4 ,     .  ,        ,   4    . ...

----------


## mln

> ...


,  .... :Wink: 

    ,  .....

----------

1  2011,   4.04  28.04.    .    :  (6500) + 10%,  80%   ,      12 000.           ?

----------


## saigak

,         ...6500..         ....
       12000      ?

----------

(   ,     ,  ,  ,  ).         12 000,       ,    ,    1   ,        .   ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## tan223

> (   ,     ,  ,  ,  ).         12 000,       ,    ,    1   ,        .   ,      ,     ,       .


    1,04
   4,04
    1  4     1   3  
** ,    922, ..    ,   
     ,    
        2-  -

----------


## saigak

,      -   .  ,     - .   -  ,   ,    .

----------



----------

,        23.05.2011  11.06.2011,   10.06.2011    ,    10.06.2011, 11.06.2011          , -       23.05.2011  11.06.2011.    20.06.2011.  -  23.05.2011  11.06.2011    10.06.2011  17.06.2011 .     ,      , 10  11 ,        .   ?    ?       ,     12.06.2011  17.06.2011,      ,       . -        ,           .    ?    ?

----------


## -  953

** , ,    ,   - .. 10  11   ,     12-         .

----------

?       ,    ,    .

----------


## .

!
   :
  ,  1 ,      ,  ....       ,                ,                             ( ).                 (  )                  !!!     ,               ,      , :   - "",   "",   "",         3600,       1400,    (  )     (    )       4700!          ,   ,            , ..      1400,      (     )!
          ( ..      )  !?             -!!!!???

----------


## -  953

** , .17         ......, .     15.06.2007  375.

----------

* .*,  ,   .  -,   ,   ,   . ..     .  ,    ,      .

----------

* .*,    ,     .           ,     .

----------


## .

.

    ,  - , , ,        ,      !?       ?

 !

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

! !

----------

!   -  13.06.11  26.06.11       13.06.11.     ,       . 13.06.11        ,     14.06.11. -    14.06.11  26.06.11    ,      ,  - .     , ..       ...     13   .      ?

----------


## saigak

c 14/03/

----------

> c 14/03/


 14.06 ?
    13- ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> 14.06 ?
>     13- ?   ?


  14.06 ()
,  , ..      ...

----------


## Preferita

!     4    ,        .          4 ,         ?
      ,   2   ,     ,   -  ? .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Preferita

1     ,     3      4????

----------


## mln

,  ?

----------


## Preferita

,          !       -!  ,   4        .   .      ? Ÿ   ?  ?

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## Storn

> Ÿ   ?  ?


   250 .....    ....   .....  - ...
   ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Preferita

!       ,   -    ...

----------


## mln

> .....     ,   -    ...


 __

----------


## Preferita

> __


     !

----------


## mln

> !


        ... , , ...   :Big Grin: 
 :Wow:

----------


## 75

> !       ,   -    ...


    -         4 .

     ...
        ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Preferita

!     !   !

        !

----------


## 78

- ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Preferita

> - ?


      !      ,  ,  )  ,      ,       4  ,      3 ...

    ,  -   ...

----------


## mln

> !


  ....     :Speaking:

----------

!  ,     ,    ,     ? .

----------


## tan223

> !  ,     ,    ,     ? .


,     /

----------

, ,       ,   ,   .  .

----------


## tan223

> , ,       ,   ,   .  .


        ?
   " "  ?
      ...  :Smilie:

----------

, , 1,    ..     ?

----------


## tan223

> , , 1,    ..     ?


,     ,      ...
           ?

----------

:
,     ,      ...
           ?


  .   .     =)

----------


## cbvbkmzy

?           ?
               ?

----------


## .

*cbvbkmzy*,    ,   .

----------

> ?           ?
>                ?


        ,

----------


## 22

,     10 ,       2      28 ,            -,         ?

----------


## Storn

*22*, ,     ?  ?     ?
    - ,     ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ...

----------


## 40pik

,      :
       , "   "..."  2 ",       ,    .  "  -    "..."  1 ".    ?

----------


## Storn

...

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


-.            ,     ,      .         ,   ,     ,      (  . 80  ).

----------


## 40pik

.    :   "  "..        ?         ?

----------


## saigak

,  ,       .     ""   "   ".

----------

.  ,    ,  ""      :
      12.10  23.10    1.2.12-5.2.12,    1.10.11  5.2.12.   ,     ,          : -  ,       , ,  5.2.12? ..          ?          ,       ?    - (   )?    ?

----------

> .  ,    ,  ""      :
>       12.10  23.10    1.2.12-5.2.12,    1.10.11  5.2.12.   ,     ,          : -  ,       , ,  5.2.12? ..          ?          ,       ?    - (   )?    ?


12.10 -  ,       ?
    ,

----------

> 12.10 -  ,       ?
>     ,


12.10.11 - ,     1. 

    ,    4   .

----------

> 12.10.11 - ,     1. 
> 
>     ,    4   .


     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


.       .         .




> ,     ,


   .    -      ,     . ,       ,    -  ,          -.   - ,  -       .   -     ,      () -    -.

----------


## Storn

> 


   ?

----------


## mln

> ?


         .     ,    -   . 
      -. 
 -  3   ,    .

----------

,     2   . 

   ,     .    ,        . ,  . .

----------


## Dinarik

,    1-  ,         ,   ,   (  ),  ..        -,            .     :    ?         ?        ?        ?

----------


## mln

> : 
>    ?         ? 
>        ?


, ,     ,    
,              ( )

----------

,   ,  -   1        .     1 ,    .        -          - 4 ,   1 .   -    4          ,      ...        ???    ???

----------

> ,   ,  -   1        .     1 ,    .        -          - 4 ,   1 .   -    4          ,      ...        ???    ???


 
1.      -
2.      ,     
 -                
       ...

----------

..    ,    , .

----------

! ,       ,     (  .     ),         ,             ?
  -       ,             ,      .

----------


## saigak

> ,


, .




> ,

----------

> ! ,       ,     (  .     ),         ,             ?
>   -       ,             ,      .


  ...  
     ,        ,      ,

----------

,  -        .    ()      (..      ),    .         .
 -  , ..        .    .   ,  -.    ,         ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> -


       ...

----------


## _

!!

 ,  !    -          4 .       4   .       -,    3  (  ),   ,              .
 ???      - ,      3    1    !        ?

----------


## saigak

> ,              .


  .




> ???


 ,      ...




> ?


,  .

----------

> ,  -        .    ()      (..      ),    .         .
>  -  , ..        .    .   ,  -.    ,         ?     ?


     - ,        ,   ,

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  -.


 :No:      "-",  , .
     .
         ,    "          ...".      -   .

----------


## saigak

> -   .


    ,       ,    -?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> -    .


?       ...

----------

!   -       ,- !             !         ,   ?!

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?!


 .    ....    .     -   .

----------


## 777555

,  : 
   .    (6  - ), -        , ..      ,    3 ,    , -  ,   ,        .           (   9,01,2012  21,01,2012),     ,     ,  25     (  ),    -   25   30  (.   ,    ,         ( )       .      ()?         ,   ?

----------


## 7775556

:      (-  9  18-00),    ( ),            (   ) -     ,           ?           ,      ,       ...

----------


## 77755566

:
         :          25   30 ,     ? - ,         .., - ,   ,    -,   ?    ()   ,   -.,          ,      ...???

----------

! ,    "" .     ,       2011,   2012     3   . 
           12  ,        1 7.7 ( 2.3)         -   12    3 ? -     3 ...,   ...

----------

!       :
31  2012        . ..       30  2012 .  31         -         4   31.01  30.05.12  (      16.02-30.05.12).        30.05.2012.      /  (30 ),      ,         30    .      :       ,            .  ,        ,        .

----------

> !       :
> 31  2012        . ..       30  2012 .  31         -         4   31.01  30.05.12  (      16.02-30.05.12).        30.05.2012.      /  (30 ),      ,         30    .      :       ,            .  ,        ,        .


 
     - ,     ,  ,    -

----------

.

----------

> .


 
 -   
   ,    ?

----------


## Stasja_1986

.    .     ,  2 ,       .  ,   .          ?

----------

> .    .     ,  2 ,       .  ,   .          ?


 
 -  
   ,   ,

----------

> -  
>    ,   ,


.   .      ,      ,      .

----------


## Lenchik09

,  !!!
 :   1,5     2-    ,        .           ,   3   .       02.04.2012   ,   . .            , -  28.03.12  08.07.12.   .             (02.04),        ,        ,      ?        , . . /    ,         ,   , .    2011 .?              ,       /  10%,    /  2011 .,     . ?  ,   !!!

----------


## Lenchik09

:Help!:  :Help!:

----------


## Storn

> ,

----------


## Lenchik09

?      ?

----------


## Storn

,        ....
       ...

----------


## Lenchik09

,         12 ,  ,  .  . .,    ,     .     - ?

----------


## Lenchik09



----------


## Storn

12 ,      2.04.2012?

----------


## Lenchik09

.     ,     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     ?


 .

----------


## 89

.     4 .       ,     ,    112  .   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 89

?      ?

----------


## saigak

....                    .

----------


## 89

.   /

----------


## saigak

> 


      ...

----------


## 89

?????

----------


## mln

:yes:

----------


## 1988

,     .         23   10 .   5    ,     12 .     10       ,    ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> 5    ,     12


       ?




> 10       ,    ?


     - .




> ?


   -       .

----------


## 1988

!      (

----------


## saigak

5 ?   .     .

----------


## 1988

,             12 .        ((

----------


## saigak

> 12 .


   ? :Wow: 
 ..      .. :Frown: 
     ?         - ...

----------

10 .      -  18.05.2012  04.07.2012   ,   ,            .        ,       .     .

----------

10 .      -  18.05.2012  04.07.2012   ,   ,            .        ,       .     ?

----------

> ,             12 .        ((


   ,    -  .       ...       -   .    -     ,

----------

> 10 .      -  18.05.2012  04.07.2012   ,   ,            .        ,       .     ?

----------


## .

. ,          2    ?

----------

> . ,          2    ?


   ,    
  922
      2

----------


## vladimiro

-   14   9 ,     20  .  ,      ,       2 .            9 .        -.     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  9....




> 20  .


 ?   ?   .

----------


## ver12

!       11 .       9 ,  ?   9-  ,   11 ,   11   . .

----------


## mln

> 11 .       9 ,  ?   9-  ,   11 ,   11   .


,      9-.

----------


## saigak

> 9 ,

----------

?

----------

> ?



  ,

----------


## V.Olya

,    :
        30 .      .
   25   7    ,         ( ).
          :    ,  ,                ,       , ..        .
     ,   ,   ,      30 .
   -  :     .   124   ,         (    ).
   ?  ,    ,      .      ((((((

----------


## saigak

?   ?

----------


## V.Olya

,     ...            , .. 3    3      -    ,   ,    ,      ....
          ,        
   ?       ,    (((((     ?

----------

> ,     ...            , .. 3    3      -    ,   ,    ,      ....
>           ,        
>    ?       ,    (((((     ?


    ,    -    ,    -.  ,       -  ,

----------


## V.Olya

.
          .
    124  ,

----------


## V.Olya

>

----------


## Abwgd

-       -         -? :Frown:

----------


## mln

> -       -         -?


      ,     .

----------


## Abwgd

*mln*,     ,      ,        ?  :Frown:

----------


## mln

( 136  )

----------


## mln

http://rosbuh.ru/?page=article&item=2931

----------

> 


 
        ,   , ..

----------


## neon...

.       2 . 6 .        .         , . .      ,        .          .       - 4 .     .. . 173     , (     ).    -        . 
       ,     ,      ,     ,      (           ).      .           ?

----------

> ,     ,      ,





> ?


  - ,  .             .
    ...   ,      ?  ,       ...      ?

----------

> http://rosbuh.ru/?page=article&item=2931


   ...    ? ,    , .     .
 , ,  !

----------


## neon...

-  ,   .     ,   ,        ,    .      ,       .         ,             ).  -,  ,    " "    ,            .

----------

> ,            .


      ,   .
    ,     , , ...    498.

----------

*neon...*, "" -   ...   -           ...

          -,    ,       ...

**  4             ...

,     ,       ...  ,       ...

----------

**, .
 ,   ,      ...
          .
,    ,     . ,    .

----------


## neon...

** **             .        .      .     ,   .

----------

> .


 ... ,  ,    .   ... .
    ,  ,  , .      !

----------

,        (   ,      )   ?     ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


  ?

       ?   ,   .   ?

----------


## Storn

198.  
 -   ()     ,  ,     ,      -              .
*          .*

----------

> 198.  
>  -   ()     ,  ,     ,      -              .
>           .


 !      :Redface:

----------

.     5-   (  ).   -       (16 ).              .           16 .    ,      , ..   .   ?

----------

> ,      , ..   .   ?


   ? , .

----------

**,         ?

   "" ...

----------

5   (   ) 25 .  15 ,    15  (  20 ).       ,   " ".                     .           .    ?

----------


## WSdl

5   -        ,   .

----------


## Storn

? :Big Grin:

----------


## WSdl

> 2.         :
>    ,   ,    ,  () "";
> ...
> 4.         :
>     () ""     ;


    ,     ""  ?

----------


## WSdl

, ,  ,   .

----------

"   ,  () """


     ,       ...        ()

----------

4 - 210 = 120

----------

,!!  :      ,  .    . .. ,    .    ,            .  ,.   ,   ,  -    (    ),    ,   .    -     ?      (              )? 

P.S.:   30.08  8.09. -  10.09  19.10.     10.09  21.09 (     ).  22.09     .

----------


## Storn

> ,   .







> -     ?







> (              )?

----------

> 


 !!!
  - ,     ,    ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


          .
  ,         ,    ,

----------

> .
>   ,         ,    ,


 
   ,     
     /,   
    ,      , ..

----------

26.09  19.10 -     , ..  -...

      /  10.09  21.09    ,   ...   12 ,  24 ,    ...

----------


## vaz211023250

.     1  10 (10  )     7   . ,     2    (     ).  ?    ?

----------

173.    ,          ,  ,     



> ,               , **           .

----------

-   15 ,   10... ..    ...

----------


## vaz211023250

> -   15 ,   10... ..    ...


    ,       .     .  ,      11,   11   5  .

----------

-...

----------

> ,       .     .  ,      11,   11   5  .


 1

----------

,     2   ( 14.01  14.03)  ,             ?

----------

> ,     2   ( 14.01  14.03)  ,             ?


 
   -     ,     ?

----------

?

----------


## Storn

19  26

----------


## yuli_ja

,   -    17  30 ,         20 , .. ,          ,  6 ,    ?

----------

,   2002    .         ,     ,               .    -    .

----------


## saigak

> -    .


. 
               .       ....      ,  ,    .

----------

,    :  -   20  ,        .  50 ,     .  -    ?

----------


## saigak

> -   20  ,        .  50 ,


     ?

----------

> ,    :  -   20  ,        .  50 ,     .  -    ?


  "  "

     20 ,       50

----------

> ?


  ?
     - ,       

     - ,     -

----------


## saigak

> 


     ,    ,     .   ,    .

----------

,        .            .
  ( )                .     ,          (6 )   25  ,           ,    .                  .        ?
 . 173        ,     : "          2  ,             .,   ".                   2        .            .         .

----------

> . 173        ,     : "          2  ,             .,   ".                   2        .            .         .


  1

----------

> 1


  .       ,        !)

----------

> .       ,        !)


  ,          ,      
      ,      
        ,        ,

----------

> ,          ,      
>       ,      
>         ,        ,


      ,     )     -

----------

!  ,      28 ,    1  -  30 ,   ,        ,           ?

----------


## Storn



----------

!  ,      28 ,    1  -  30 ,   ,        ,           ?
    ?  ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


   .....  ""   :Big Grin:

----------

> .....  ""


!

----------


## HUHU

.      ,       ,         3.    ?         ? 
   ( ) ,     (  ).

----------


## Storn

26

----------


## HUHU

> 26


    . ..            3       40       50(  3 )       40 ?

----------

